# Corydoras hastatus (Dwarf Cory) breeding



## Aron_Dip (18 Jan 2016)

Hi guys just wandering if anyone has successfully breed these in your every day planted tank?

I added around 8 around 9 months back and tbh never really saw much from them But iv noticed a very small One out and about Over the past few weeks I'd say around 5mm in size. (There could be more but not sure as iv only seen 1 out at a time)

Iv tryed to get some pics but there so fast.

The tank There in is the 1 in my sig.

Cheers 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## GHNelson (18 Jan 2016)

babies
hoggie


----------



## DanielC03 (18 Jan 2016)

:aplaudir:


----------



## dw1305 (18 Jan 2016)

Hi all, 





Aron_Dip said:


> Hi guys just wandering if anyone has successfully breed these in your every day planted tank?
> 
> I added around 8 around 9 months back and tbh never really saw much from them But iv noticed a very small One out and about Over the past few weeks I'd say around 5mm in size


I've had a pretty similar experience with them, I very rarely see them but I get the occasional fry appear.  (Apologies for the picture quality). 




 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Jan 2016)

I've kept them and they're awesome little fish, having them breed is an added bonus


----------



## bridgey_c (19 Jan 2016)

Many congrats!

I bought 15 of these little guys about a month back. Ive done everything to try and get them to spawn but with no luck so far. My nice big shoal of pygmaeus and hastatus is probably my favourite sight in 5 years of keeping tanks. I dont think there is a better feeling in this hobby than when your fish produce young.


----------



## GHNelson (19 Jan 2016)

I'm not sure but.......
I think it's a tad early for spawning !
Give them a year to mature...then do regular large water changes. ....with water a couple of degrees lower in temperature !
This usually encourages spawning. ....feed them a good variety of food....frozen/pellets/live worms!
Cheers hoggie


----------



## darren636 (19 Jan 2016)

Pygmy Cory males spawn at 4 months.
The girls take a lot longer to reach this stage
I guess it's about the same for hastatus.
Maybe a touch longer.
I'm overrun with pygmy babies at the moment!


----------



## GHNelson (19 Jan 2016)

Hi
Didn't know that thanks for the information. The ones l had took about a year although l wasn't tring to induce breeding...as you say females will take a tad longer to mature!
Cheers 
hoggie


----------



## bridgey_c (19 Jan 2016)

Ive bred most fish ive kept but pygmaeus and hastatus are defeating me!! And pygmaeus are supposed to be very very easy.....

My pygmaeus are now just over a year old so they are definitely mature enough. I remineralise ro water to about 150 tds, kh 0. I have lakes nearby with masses of daphnia so they are well fed with live food and quality pellets. Ive read every single article on spawning corydoras and ive tried every trick in the book. They are in well established, healthy planted tanks and still they defeat me . The past 3-4 months ive tried pretty hard with them. Maybe daylight hours need to lengthen but im stumped. My latest tactic is to do nothing and do less messing about.....

If you are in the north west Darren and fancy selling some pygmaeus i will set up another tank for them?


----------



## dw1305 (19 Jan 2016)

Hi all, 





bridgey_c said:


> I have lakes nearby with masses of daphnia so they are well fed with live food and quality pellets.


You could try adding some Grindal and Micro-worms into their diet.

With apologies for the quality, here are some of mine trying to avoid the _Apistogramma_ pair and having a go at some Grindal worms.



cheers Darrel


----------



## darren636 (19 Jan 2016)

Bridgey_c

I'm down on the south west coast.

This is the second lot of babies I've had,
The first spawning only 1 made it to adulthood.
This time I set up my 40litre quarantine tank and hatched the eggs in there.
Meanwhile another two  batches of  eggs were laid by another female, so I've ended up doubling my group size in a few weeks!

My tank gets lots of morning sun.
Stats are.
150 - 200 ppm total , depending on ferts.
Ph8
24 °


Are your females big and juicy?
Mine are much bigger than the males.
Have you seen any chasing?

Also, this would be their spawning period in the wild.


----------



## bridgey_c (19 Jan 2016)

Hi, yeah my females sometimes look ready to explode. A few weeks back i went and bought a few more females to increase the female/male ratio and the first day after they were introduced i thought they showed slight signs of wanting to spawn. Since then nothing...

My tank gets very little sunshine and also the ph is a lot lower, 6.2-6.6 ish. Could this be a factor? I will give it a month of leaving alone and i will then try increasing the ph by mixing in more of my rock hard, alkaline tap water.

I still have some microworm culture you sent me last year Darrel which i give them but i will try some grindal worms.

Thanks for all of your help and sorry for hijacking the thread slightly.


----------



## darren636 (19 Jan 2016)

Could be a lack of kh.
Perhaps take it up to 1-2 kh.
My water is 50% ro with the rest plain hard tap water- hence my high pH. But I don't think the pH matters.


----------



## bridgey_c (20 Jan 2016)

I was just thinking a bit more about length of day. Most of brazil is in the southern hemisphere and if the corydoras spawn this time of the year then that is in the period where they have their longest day. A quick google shows this to be around 13.5 hrs of daylight around 21st dec. At the moment we are getting not much over 8 hours.

Am i barking up the wrong tree?


----------



## darren636 (20 Jan 2016)

bridgey_c said:


> I was just thinking a bit more about length of day. Most of brazil is in the southern hemisphere and if the corydoras spawn this time of the year then that is in the period where they have their longest day. A quick google shows this to be around 13.5 hrs of daylight around 21st dec. At the moment we are getting not much over 8 hours.
> 
> Am i barking up the wrong tree?



Mine go nuts in the dawn sun, so light could be a trigger.
I do wonder about that 0kh  and its effect though. 
Seriously fish say they need a bit of carbonate hardness


----------



## bridgey_c (20 Jan 2016)

Ive added some tap water this morning to raise it slightly, thanks for your help. I will get it right in the end!


----------

